# Off on tour next week...



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, I'm off on tour next week, filling in on guitar with cradle of filth (I knwo, it's all a bit bizarre really, going back to it all) from next wednesday untill monday the 11th of may...

Should be cool, and am looking forward to it, and will be hitting the following (eastern european flavoured) places!

I may also post up some comedy pictures along the way...

Thursday 16-04  Germany - Markt Halle - Hamburg 

Friday 17-04 
Czech Rep - Follimanka - Praha 

Saturday 18-04 
Poland - Wisla Hall - Krakow 

Sunday 19-04 
Poland - Studola - Warsawa 

Monday 20-04
Belarus - Sporthall - Minsk 

Wednesday22-04 
Slovakia - PKO - Bratislava 

Thursday 23-04
Romania - Sport Hall - Cluj Napoca

Friday 24-0
 Serbia - SKC - Beograd 

Saturday 25-04
Croatia - Boogaloo - Zagreb 

Sunday 26-04
Slovenia - Media Park - Ljubljana 

Tuesday 28-04
Italy - Tearto Tenda Strisce - Rome

Wednesday 29-04
Italy - Musicdrome - Milano

 

Friday 01-05
Suisse - Z7 - Pratteln 

Saturday 02-05
France - Cooprérative de Mai - Clemont Ferrand 

Sunday 03-05
France - Havana Café - Toulouse

Monday 04-05
Spain - Sala Penélope - Madrid

Tuesday 05-05
Spain - Apollo - Barcelona 

Thursday 07-05
France - Cargo - Caen 



Friday 08-05
France - Durbuy Rock - Durbuy 

Saturday 09-05
Holland - Watt - Rotterdam

Sunday 10-05
Holland - Lucky & Co - Rijssen


----------



## Nick (Apr 9, 2009)

dug out your corpsepaint then?


----------



## arktan (Apr 9, 2009)

See you in Pratteln then 

EDIT: And when you're in the east make sure to drink some of this stuff:







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sliwowitz


----------



## petereanima (Apr 9, 2009)

admit it! you like this little dwarf and missed him! 


have fun! unfortuneately no vienna-gig, i would be there if you play. but maybe i can go to Bratislava.


----------



## hairychris (Apr 9, 2009)

Slivovica? Jesus, don't go there. I've been to Slovakia a lot... It always gets ugly!


----------



## petereanima (Apr 9, 2009)

SLIWOWITZ


----------



## arktan (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, sliwowitz is bad for your health. Almost like picklodka 

Oh, and while visiting the Czechs it's never a fail to have some of this: Becherovka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And of course Czech beer is always a win. When i visited the Czech Republic it was cheaper than water 

But it still blew any of our western beers out of the water. 

EDIT: But what the hell?! This man is saying that he's going on tour and i'm starting to plan drinking rampages?  damn, sorry James


----------



## Mr. S (Apr 9, 2009)

Aw I thought this meant a Chaosanct tour  Good luck non the less dude, you rocking sevens for this one or taking your LACS?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Scali (Apr 9, 2009)

Ooh, you're coming to NL aswell!


----------



## cev (Apr 9, 2009)

Haha, I bet there's a crazy story behind this one 

Have fun!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 9, 2009)

petereanima said:


> admit it! you like this little dwarf and missed him!
> 
> 
> have fun! unfortuneately no vienna-gig, i would be there if you play. but maybe i can go to Bratislava.


Well, if you do make it to one, let me know  r you can always go to austria 



hairychris said:


> Slivovica? Jesus, don't go there. I've been to Slovakia a lot... It always gets ugly!


P
no idea, will see, hopefully will involve booze not brewed in a bathtu



arktan said:


> Yeah, sliwowitz is bad for your health. Almost like picklodka
> 
> Oh, and while visiting the Czechs it's never a fail to have some of this: Becherovka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


 That's kind of what a tour is at certain points anyway...



Mr. S said:


> Aw I thought this meant a Chaosanct tour  Good luck non the less dude, you rocking sevens for this one or taking your LACS?


LACS, s540ltd and an rg. Should do the trick!



Mattmc74 said:


>






Scali said:


> Ooh, you're coming to NL aswell!


Yep, and, 3 weeks after those shows i'll be back in NL with Chaosanct playing at Tsunami Rock 



cev said:


> Haha, I bet there's a crazy story behind this one
> 
> Have fun!


Hopefully there'll be more stories at the end!



arktan said:


> See you in Pratteln then
> 
> EDIT: And when you're in the east make sure to drink some of this stuff:
> 
> ...


Coolness 

See you there!



Nick said:


> dug out your corpsepaint then?


yes, well, no, i think the old shit is a health hazard.

I put on the stage costume, and that is officially a health hazard. It felt like it was trying to bond to my skin, after 2 minutes of warming up to body temperature the smell became, well, not exactly Chanel #7 if that makes sense


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck dude. Hope it's good, safe, clean fun.


----------



## Leon (Apr 9, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

...Uh, I mean, sweet! 


[action=Leon]wishes you much Fun and Enjoyment.[/action]


----------



## Nick (Apr 9, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> yes, well, no, i think the old shit is a health hazard.
> 
> I put on the stage costume, and that is officially a health hazard. It felt like it was trying to bond to my skin, after 2 minutes of warming up to body temperature the smell became, well, not exactly Chanel #7 if that makes sense


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 10, 2009)

I fully expect cringeworthy corpsepaint photos to take the piss about...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 10, 2009)

Awesome man  Have a great time


----------



## Jem7RB (Apr 10, 2009)

James, have fun bro, you could have borrowed the master for those


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I fully expect cringeworthy corpsepaint photos to take the piss about...



I want to see some more as well.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 10, 2009)

Awesome

Picstories!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, just done a sequence of shots wearing comedy face paint and clothes, and have just spent the past 2 hours rewiring stage guitars with pickups. Finally happy now...

All I still need to do is dampen the springs on the LACS and RG I'm taking, and do a setup an the rg and s540 and maybe slightly tweak the lacs.

There are just not enough hours in the day at the moment


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 11, 2009)

Good luck man. Seems to be busy time right now but i'm sure it will be worth it in the end!


----------



## M A R K (Apr 12, 2009)

Awesome! 

Have fun dude!


----------



## Decipher (Apr 12, 2009)

Have fun James!!


----------



## Lakeflower (Apr 12, 2009)

That sounds cool. Rock on, James!


----------



## Jem7RB (Apr 12, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Well, just done a sequence of shots wearing comedy face paint and clothes, and have just spent the past 2 hours rewiring stage guitars with pickups. Finally happy now...
> 
> All I still need to do is dampen the springs on the LACS and RG I'm taking, and do a setup an the rg and s540 and maybe slightly tweak the lacs.
> 
> There are just not enough hours in the day at the moment



Drop the Lacs off bro, i'll sort it *cough*  

you'll get there dude (psst get another axe built asap  get in touch with ibi)


----------



## Snorelax (Apr 12, 2009)

That sounds awesome, good luck


----------



## Meldville (Apr 13, 2009)

Have fun man! Sounds like a good time for sure.


----------



## budda (Apr 13, 2009)

have fun!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 13, 2009)

Best of luck to ya, bro!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, in hamburg now, so it's started, bus is really cool, this may be the last time i get net access for a while, but all good!


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by; you stay classy Mr. Trees


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 18, 2009)

krakow today after fun show in prague, all cool so far!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 18, 2009)

Knock 'em dead dude!

Could you still remember all the old songs?


----------

